# CHEF DANIEL BOULARD´s BLACK FOREST IN A GLASS



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

This innovative light dessert has all the flavours of a classic Black Forest Cake ... French Restaurateur, Author and Chef Daniel Boulard located in NYC provided the recipe ...

By. Margcata

8 Servings ...

3 CUPS MINERAL WATER

1 1/2  cups plus 1 tblsp sugar

2 pounds of fresh black cherries

8 tsps of Kirsch ( clear cherry brandy )

1) BRING 3 cups water and 1 1/2 cups sugar to boil in heavy large saucepan.

2) STIR UNTIL SUGAR DISSOLVES. Remove from the heat.

3) Mix in cherries and 6 tsps of the Kirsch clear cherry brandy.

4) Cool and cover, chill overnight.

5) Drain the cherries reserving the syrup and cherries separately.

6) Chill cherries.

7) pour syrup into 13 x 9 x 2 metal baking pan

8) freeze syrup until slushy whisking every 20 mins. ( total 1 hr 20 mins )

9) freeze cherry granité without stirring

10) using a fork, scrape surface of granité to form icy flakes ...

11) cover, freeze until ready to serve

12) whip cream with remaining 1 tblsp of sugar and 2 tsps of Kirsch in large bowl and whisk to soft peaks and then refrigerate and cover

13) spoon drained cherries into 8 large Martini glasses and top with the cherry granité and then with dark chocolate curls

14) Serve with assorted cookies, biscotti, espresso, Moscatel or Semi sweet Cava or a licor that suits you ... Very seasonal ... deep cherry red and white ...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Next Friday I am working with Chef Daniel's Sous from Palm Beach Cafe Boulard  Zach Bell.


----------

